# أبو الفتوح يتصدر انتخابات الرياسة فى الخارج يليه موسى



## مونيكا 57 (18 مايو 2012)

*

أبوالفتوح يتصدر انتخابات الرياسة  الخارج ويليه موسى​

منذ 6 ساعة 31 دقيقة أظهرت المؤشرات الأولية لفرز صناديق الانتخابات الرئاسية للمصريين بالخارج  تفوق د.عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح ,المرشح لمنصب رئاسة الجمهورية على منافسيه ويليه عمرو موسى، ثم حمدين صباحى ،فمحمد مرسى ,مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ثم الفريق أحمد شفيق بشكل متفاوت وتبادل الهبوط والصعود فى النتائج.

وأشارت النتائج  إلى إحتفاظ د.أبو الفتوح بالمركز الأول فى العديد من لجان دول العالم، حيث تصدر الفائزين بالأصوات بألمانيا  وماليزيا وأسبانيا وإيطاليا  وبلجيكا وليبا وأيرلندا  فى حين إحتفظ  موسى بالمركز الأول فى كل من أستراليا ولبنان  فى الوقت الذى حصل د.محمد مرسى على المركز الأول بالسودان  وتقدم الفريق أحمد شفيق  فى هولندا بينما حصل على المركز الأول حمدين صباحى فى  فرنسا وحصوله على أغلبية أصوات الجالية المصرية بفرنسا.

وأتت الأصوات التى حصل عليها المرشحون من 16 دولة حتى كتابة هذه السطوروهى: بلجيكا وايرالندا والمانيا والنمسا وهولندا والبحرين ولبنان واستراليا وماليزيا وايطاليا وغانا وليبيا والامارات وفرنسا والسودان واسبانيا  كالتالى: حصد الدكتور عبدالمنعم ابو الفتوح   7690 صوتا وحصد عمروموسي 6227 صوتا بينما حصد حمدين صباحي 6018ثم الدكتور محمد مرسي ,مرشح جماعة الإخوان على  5192 صوت بينما  حصد الفريق أحمد شفيق علي   2437صوت ثم حصد خالد علي 141 صوت  ثم حصل د.محمد سليم العوا على 97 صوتا وصوتان للمرشح محمود حسام و4أصوات لابو العز الحريري و4أصوات للدكتور محمد فوزي .

وفى ألمانيا بلغ إجمالى عدد المصوتين فيها 3113 صوتاً ، وجاء عدد الأصوات الصحيحة 1615صوتاً وعدد الأصوات الباطلة 11صوتاً ، وأظهرت النتائج حصول عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 647 صوت ، بينما حصل حمدين صباحى 476 صوت ، فى حين حصل محمد مرسى على 199 صوت ، وعمرو موسى 177 صوت.

وفى ماليزيا جاءت النتيجة الأولية بحصول عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح على 100 صوتا ، ومحمد مرسي 85 ، بينما حصل صباحى على 60 ، وعمرو موسى 19 ، وشفيق 5  ، يليه خالد على ب4 أصوات ، وسليم العوا صوتين إثنين ، بينما لم يحصل أيا من المرشحين الباقين على أصوات.

وفى السودان إكتسح د.محمد مرسى مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى الانتخابات الرئاسية  تصويت الناخبين لصالحه فى دولة السودان بمقر لجنة الخرطوم  وذالك بعد حصوله على 241 صوت من أصل 610 صوتا انتخابيا من الناخبين المصريين  بدولة السودان.

فيما حصل د.عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح على 139 صوتا وحصل حمدين صباحى على 112 صوتا  فى الوقت االذى حصل فيه عمرو موسى على 61 صوتا وحصل الفريق أحمد شفيق على 43 صوتا .

وفى السياق ذاته كشفت نتائج تصويت المصريين في استراليا وماليزيا عن تقدم عمر موسى على باقي مرشحي الرئاسة في أستراليا ولبنان, في حين تقدم الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح في ماليزيا يليه محمد مرسي وحمدين صباحي.

ونقل "صفحة 6 إبريل الإخبارية" على موقع التواصل الإجتماعى فيس بوك  عن السفير أيمن كامل، قنصل مصر في استراليا قوله   تأكد تقدم المرشح عمرو موسى بنسبة كبيرة، وأوضح ان نسبة التصويت للمصريين فى سيدنى وصلت إلى 54.9 %من عدد المصريين البالغ 2890 حيث صوت منهم 1589.

فيما أعلن الوزير المفوض والقائم بأعمال السفارة المصرية فى ماليزيا، ياسر هاشم، نتائج التصويت، حيث كشف عن تقدم أبو الفتوح يليه مرشح الإخوان محمد مرسي ثم حمدين صباحي وتصدر أبو الفتوح قائمة المرشحين بـ ١٠٠ صوت, وحل محمد مرسي ثانيا بـ ٨٥ صوتا, و حمدين صباحي ثالثا بـ ٦٠ صوتا, وعمرو موسى رابعا بـ ١٩ صوتا.

فى السياق ذاته أعلن السفير المصري في لبنان، محمد توفيق،نتيجة تصويت المصريين المقيمين في لبنان في الانتخابات الرئاسية، موضحا أن 365 مصريا أدلوا بأصواتهم من أصل 709 سجلوا أسماءهم فى جداول الناخبين، لافتًا إلى وجود أربعة أصوات باطلة.

وقال توفيق إن عمرو موسى حصل على 119 صوتا، مقابل 78 صوتا للدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، و63 لحمدين صباحى، و45 للفريق أحمد شفيق، و42 للدكتور محمد مرسى، و8 أصوات للدكتور محمد سليم العوا، وأربعة أصوات لخالد على، وصوت واحد لكل من محمود فوزى وأبو العز الحريرى.

ويضاف على ذالك  النتيجة النهائية لعمليات الفرز للانتخابات الرئاسية فى الخاج وتصدر د.عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح النتائج فى كل من ليبيا وأيرلندا وبلجيكا، ويليه حمدين صباحى  وتصدر فيها د.عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح بحصوله على  123 صوتا وتلاه حمدين صباحي 93 صوتا وعمرو موسي 71 صوتا.

وفيما يتعلق بالنتيجه النهائية  للجالية المصرية فى ليبيا حيث حصل  د.عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح 125وحمدين صباحي 75ومحمد مرسي 55والفريق أحمد شفيق 41وعمرو موسي 45ود.محمد سليم العوا  6 وحصل خالد علي 3 فى حين حصل محمود حسام 1 فيما لم يحصل الِأشعل على أى أصوات .

فى السياق ذاته  جت نتيجه الانتخابات الرئاسية  فى دولة أيرلندا  بتفوق د.أبو الفتوح بنسبة 30.5%ومحمد مرسي رقم 2 بنسبة 28 % وحمدين صباحي رقم 3 بنسبة 17 % وأحمد شفيق رقم 4 بنسبة 11 %وعمرو موسي رقم بنسبة 10 %.

ووفيما يتعلق بالنتائج فى باريس حصل حمدين صباحى على المركز الأول بـ٦٨٧ صوتاً، ثم شفيق ٦٦٨ صوتاً، يليهما أبو الفتوح ٦٥١ صوتاً، ثم وموسى بـ٥٧٩ صوتاً، ، وحصل محمد مرسى على 371 صوتاً، وخالد على ٣٢ صوتاً.

وعلى صعيد النتائج النهائية فى إيطاليا تصدر د.عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح  بحصوله على 740 صوت   ,ويليه د.محمد مرسي,مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين 574 ثم الفريق أحمد شفيق   485 ويليه عمروموسى 422،  ثم حمدين صباحى 401وخالد على 21صوتا .

فى السياق ذاته أظهرت نتائج فرز أصوات المصريين فى أسبانيا تفوق  أبو الفتوح  بحصوله على ٨٥ صوتا ويليه صباحى ٨٢ صوتا ثم موسى ٥٤ صوت.ومحمد مرسى ٣٤ صوت والفريق أحمد شفيق  ١٥ صوتا ثم خالد على ٤ صوتا  ثم د.محمد سليم العوا صوتين فقط.

وفى البحرين حصل د.عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 1166 صوتا  وحصل محمد مرسى ,مرشح جماعة الإخوان  بـ1286 وحمدين صباحى  بـ616.

وفى الأردن  أعلن السفير المصري في الأردن رئيس اللجنة الفرعية عمرو أبو العطا مساء اليوم '' الخميس '' إن إجمالي عدد المسجلين للتصويت في الأردن على موقع اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية بلغ 3469 فيما بلغ عدد الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 1484.

وقال السفير أبو العطا، لمراسل وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط في عمان عقب الانتهاء من فرز الأصوات بحضور مندوبين عن المرشحين، إن عدد الأصوات الصحيحة بلغ 1433 فيما كانت الأصوات الباطلة 14 صوتا والمستبعدة 37 صوتا لتبلغ نسبة التصويت 7ر42%.

وفى الجزائر قال المستشار هاني صلاح القائم بالأعمال بالسفارة المصرية أن عدد الذين صوتوا من أفراد الجالية بلغ 414 ناخبا من بين 1014 مسجلين أى بنسبة 41 \% من بينهم 408 أصوات صحيحة و6 أصوات باطلة.

وكانت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية في مصر قد حددت فتح باب التصويت في الانتخابات الرئاسية للمصريين في الخارج خلال الفترة من 11-17 مايو الجاري ، كماحددت جولة الإعادة في حال إذا اقتضى الحال ذلك في الفترة من 3 إلى 9 يونيو المقبل، وهي المرة الأولى التي يتمكن فيها المصريون بالخارج من ممارسة حقهم السياسي في انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية.

روابط ذات صلة :

صباحى يتصدر بفرنسا يليه شفيق تأكد تفوق عمرو موسي في استراليا ولبنان مرسى يكسب أصوات المصريين بالسودان أبوالفتوح يتفوق ببلجيكا وليبيا وأيرلندا 



اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد 







​
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مايو 2012)

*العينه بينه 
ربنا يسترررر ...*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *العينه بينه
> ربنا يسترررر ...*



*لو الليبراليين والمسيحين اتحدوا  على عمر موسى مش هتتفتت الاصوات
وكده يكسب عمرو موسى
احنا دلوقتى فى فترة الخيار فيها بين الاسلام المتطرف والمدنية
وليس وقت خيار بين حمدين وموسى والبسطويسى​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2012)

ابو الفتوح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مفيش فايده في المصريين
واصلا شئ متوقع 

المنافسه اتحصرت ومبقاش قدامنا اي اختيار للاسف
ياما ابو الفتوح ياما موسي 


ربنا يكملها علي خير ويسترها


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ابو الفتوح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> مفيش فايده في المصريين
> واصلا شئ متوقع
> ...



*علي غير الاسلاميين ان يتحدوا .... وإلا سيبيد الطوفان الجاهلى البقية المتبقية من مصر *


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *علي غير الاسلاميين ان يتحدوا .... وإلا سيبيد الطوفان الجاهلى البقية المتبقية من مصر *


يتحدوا علي مين وازاي يا استاذي الغالي ؟

كان عندي امل ان المصريين في الخارج تتغير عقليتهم وتفكيرهم
ويفهموا امور بشكل اوضح 
نتيجه لتعيشهم في بلد متحضر 
لكن الاسف لسه العقول مغلقه لا تستوعب شئ من الحقيقه الواضحه

فشعارهم الاساسي هو انصار انصار ( الدين ) حتي لو كانوا يمارسونه بالزيف وبالكدب

لكن هنقول ايه
ربنا موجود يتصرف ويغير الاوضاع للصالح


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يتحدوا علي مين وازاي يا استاذي الغالي ؟
> 
> كان عندي امل ان المصريين في الخارج تتغير عقليتهم وتفكيرهم
> ويفهموا امور بشكل اوضح
> ...



صدقينى .... هم اقلية .... لكنها متحدة
ونحن اكثرية ..... لكن مفتتة .....

*لنتحد خلف موسى ..... فهو افضل السيئيين .... لأن كافة المرشحون لا يصلحون ...
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2012)

لا اجد شئ مميز في موسي كي يتم الاتحاد عليه كرئيس

ولا احكم عليه لانه كان في عصر مبارك

واعتقد ان نسبه حمدين هتكون اعلي من موسي
اذا تم الاتحاد عليه
فبتجميع الاصوات في انحناء البلاد التي تم التصويت فيها حسب الجدول المطروح في الموضوع هو :
1- ابو الفتوح  : 8511
2- حمدين صباحي : 6521
3- عمرو موسي : 6404
4- احمد شفيق : 2478


----------



## Eva Maria (18 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *علي غير الاسلاميين ان يتحدوا .... وإلا سيبيد الطوفان الجاهلى البقية المتبقية من مصر *


*
هل ابو الفتوح أسلامي متشدد ؟

كما اعلم انه يجمع بين الليبرالية  واليسارية رغم انتمائه للأخوان في الماضي *


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *
> هل ابو الفتوح أسلامي متشدد ؟
> 
> كما اعلم انه يجمع بين الليبرالية  واليسارية رغم انتمائه للأخوان في الماضي *



*كان فى تنظيم القاعدة فى افغانستان
بارك واسس الجماعة الاسلامية التى نفذت جميع العمليات الارهابية فى مصر ... 
هو ثعبان يتلون حسب الجماعة التى يتحدث اليها *


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لا اجد شئ مميز في موسي كي يتم الاتحاد عليه كرئيس
> 
> ولا احكم عليه لانه كان في عصر مبارك
> 
> ...



*كنت منحاز لصباحى حتى اعلن فى قناة النهار انه عدو لاميركا واسرائيل ... وانه ليس ضد الاخوان المسلمين ... لكنه ضد استحواذهم على كل شيئ .... وانه مع القاعدة فى قتل الامريكان فى العراق .... وانه سيدعم المقاومة الفلسطينية .... وانه مع الفكر الناصرى الاشتراكى ..... فماذا سننتخب فيه ...؟؟؟ عنتريته البلهاء ؟؟؟*


----------



## Eva Maria (18 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كان فى تنظيم القاعدة فى افغانستان
> بارك واسس الجماعة الاسلامية التى نفذت جميع العمليات الارهابية فى مصر ...
> هو ثعبان يتلون حسب الجماعة التى يتحدث اليها *


*
ما شاء الله القاعدة مرة واحدة :shutup22:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2012)

اجل سمعت كلامه في هذا الحوار
وتغير رايي فيه ايضا
ولكنه ميزته الوحيده انه حـــــــــــر لا يوجد خلفه نظام ما

ولكن اجد ان موسي ما هو الا قناع لحكم العسكر
فكلاهم لن يفيد ....


ولكني حقا اتمني ان نتحد لنقف ضد حكم التخلف خلف شعار الدين


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اجل سمعت كلامه في هذا الحوار
> وتغير رايي فيه ايضا
> ولكنه ميزته الوحيده انه حـــــــــــر لا يوجد خلفه نظام ما
> 
> ...



*العسكر يقفون خلف اللواء السابق احمد شفيق ... لأنه منهم ... اما موسى فلا علاقة له بهم
*


----------



## Twin (18 مايو 2012)

*انا أنتخبت موسي ... وأنا شايفه ومن وجهة نظري *
*رئيس حقيقي ... مش هيجي يتعلم في الشعب*

*حمدين صباحي كويس .. وال عجبني فيه أنه ناصري ... *
*بس متهور زي عبد الناصر وعنتري *
*وأنا معرفش عنه حاجة غير الأيام ال فاتت دية سمعت عنه ... زي ما سمعت عن غيره *
*وانا مضمنوش لأخر الشارع ... علشان معرفوش*


*موسي وزير خارجية سابق واب الوزارة من 11 سنة لأختالفه مع نظام مبارك وبسبب شعبيته الجارفة في مصر *
*وأمين عام للجامعة العربية من سنين ... يعني محنك سياسياً ... ودبلوماسي عالي ومحترم *
*يعني رئيس بكرة يقعد ع الكرسي ويدير البلد *
*مش لسه هيجي ومش عارف فين غرفة الرياسة *

*موسي ينفع يبقي رئيس مصر ... ولو كان أتقدم قبل كدة قدام مبارك كان خدها *

*وفوق كل ده وده ... هو أخره فتره واحدة ... سنه ميسمحش أنه ياخد فترتين *
*فهيظبط البلد ... ويرسم ملمحها ... خلال فترته ... وده مهم بالنسبة له ... علشان هيتكتب كدة في التاريخ ال جي *​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

لو اتحدنا على موسة فقط او حمدين فقط او شفيق فقط

كان زمانوا اكتسح

ايه العمل ؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (18 مايو 2012)

*تعليق تاني ع الموضوع ....*
* عدد المسجلين بالخارج 355569*
*وعندنا 163 دولة *
*ولسه الفرز شغال .... يعني مثلاً عندنا ... له مقلوش النتيجة ... ممكن بعد الويك إند ده *
*بس لسه في كلام كتير *

*المصدر *
​


----------



## Twin (18 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لو اتحدنا على موسة فقط او حمدين فقط او شفيق فقط
> 
> كان زمانوا اكتسح
> 
> ايه العمل ؟؟؟


*تحولي توحديهم *


*بصي أصوات الأسلاميين المتشددين ... هتتفتت بين ابو الفتوح ومرسي*
*وأصوات الأقباط المتخوفة من التيار الأسلامي ... هتتفتت بين حمدين وموسي وشفيق *

*وأكيد هيبقي في أعادة *
*بسس ممكن ال يفرق هنا .... ويرجح كفة المدنية هنا *
*هي أصوات المثقفين المسلمين ... ال عيزنها مدنية *
*فهتبقي ... أما لموسي وده الأرجح ... كونه مناسب كرئيس فعلي يدير البلد من اليوم الأول *
*أو لحمدين ... بناصريته ... لقلب الموازين *



*بس زي ما بيقولوا ... بكره نقعد جنب الحطة ونسمع الظيته :flowers:*
*وأصوات المثقفين مسلمين وأقباط ... هتتفتت بين حمدين*​​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

حاجة تغيظ


----------



## The Antiochian (18 مايو 2012)

*



كنت منحاز لصباحى حتى اعلن فى قناة النهار انه عدو لاميركا واسرائيل ... وانه ليس ضد الاخوان المسلمين ... لكنه ضد استحواذهم على كل شيئ .... وانه مع القاعدة فى قتل الامريكان فى العراق .... وانه سيدعم المقاومة الفلسطينية .... وانه مع الفكر الناصرى الاشتراكى ..... فماذا سننتخب فيه ...؟؟؟ عنتريته البلهاء ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

أنا الأنطاكي عدو لأميركا وإسرائيل بشدة ، ولكل المصالح الأميركية وللوجود الصهيوني الكاذب من أساسه ، ضد استخدام الاخوان للسلاح كما حدث في سوريا فحق لنا إعدامهم حتى بعد 30 سنة ، ضد تلاعب السياسة بالدين ، مع القاعدة في قتل الأميركان في العراق ومع كل من قتل أمريكياً في العراق ، مع دعم وتسليح المقاومة الفلسطينية واللبنانية ، مع ما حققه عبد الناصر لمصر .

علماً أن حمدين ضد موقفي السياسي في وقوفي مع بشار الأسد .*


----------



## man4truth (20 مايو 2012)

يا ريت نتحد على عمر موسى كلنا وبلاش نفتت اصواتنا 
من الواضح ان فرص فوز احمد شفيق تكاد تكون منعدمه
بلاش نفتت الاصوات ونخلى الاسلاميين يفوزوا


----------



## oesi no (20 مايو 2012)

الخبر غير دقيق 
16 دوله من كام دوله اللى هنتحد علشانهم لعمرو موسي ؟؟ 
لما تطلع نتيجة السعوديه يوم الثلاث 
اول مرشح بعد الاسلاميين نبقى نتحد عليه 
واللى ان شاء الله هيكون حمدين صباحى


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (20 مايو 2012)

يا جماعة لا داعي للإنزعاج المصريين في الخارج اللي قاموا بالتصويت كلهم على بعضهم ما عدوش 300 ألف يعني شارع شبرا يغطيهم بالاضافة ان الاصوات متقاربة يعني مش هيعملوا فارق كبير .



صوت صارخ قال:


> *كان فى تنظيم القاعدة فى افغانستان
> بارك واسس الجماعة الاسلامية التى نفذت جميع العمليات الارهابية فى مصر ...
> هو ثعبان يتلون حسب الجماعة التى يتحدث اليها *



تصحيح بس للأستاذ صوت صارخ

أولاً : أبو الفتوح عمره ما كان مع تنظيم القاعدة هو ذهب لأفغانستان وقت حربها مع روسيا للدعم المعنوي والإنساني بحكم عمله ورئاسته للجنة الإغاثة والطوارئ في الوقت اللي كان العالم كله يتعاطف مع الأفغان في مواجهة الروس حتى أمريكا كانت تدعمهم وذهب أيضاً للبوسنة وقدم مساعدات الإغاثية والإنسانية لغزة غير ما قدمه للداخل وغيره كلها أعمال إنسانية .

ثانياً : هو شارك في تأسيس الحركة الطلابية الإسلامية وليست هي الجماعة الاسلامية التي تبنت العنف بعد ذلك وتبرأ من هذه الأعمال قيادات كثيرة من مؤسسي الحركة الإسلامية بالسبعينات كما تبرأت منها الدعوة السلفية فهناك خلط في المصطلحات ويمكن حضرتك تقرأ كتاب " شاهد على الحركة الإسلامية " تأليف الدكتور أبو الفتوح لتوضيح الفرق  .

ثالثاً : أبو الفتوح اختلافه مع الاخوان ليس تلوناً لأنه خلاف قديم وكان الدكتور يقود حركة إصلاحية داخل الجماعة وله كتاب اسمه " مجددون لا مبددون " يمكنك أن تقرأه أيضاً لتعرف حقيقة الخلاف بينه وبين الاخوان المسلمين وأنه خلاف فكري حقيقي وليس تلوناً .

وأخيراً هو كما قالت الأستاذة ماريا الأن هو يجمع معه أكبر تعدد فكري نتيجة لقرب فكره من الجميع وقدرته على الجمع بين هؤلاء تؤكد أنه أفضل المرشحين في المرحلة القادمة فمصر تحتاج لرئيس يجمع بين أبناءها مرة أخرى ويستطيع الجميع أن يقترب منه قبل رئيس يحضر لهم الأكل والشرب .

وربنا يولي الأصلح لمصر والمصريين


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2012)

*اعتقد ان ابوح الفتوح هو الاكثر حظا فى الفوز بالرياسة ويليه فى الترتيب حمدين
للاسف ان 70 فى المية من المسيحين لجاوا لشفيق خوفا من الاسلاميين واعتقد ان مكروه وسط اوساط كتيرة وفرصته اضعف من حمدين 
اختاروا حمدين واتجمعوا عليه شفيق مش هيكسب لو الانتخابات مشيت نزيهه   
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 مايو 2012)

اعتقد ان نسبة نجاح ابو الفتوح كبيرة جدا والرب يختار الصالح


----------



## ياسر رشدى (20 مايو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اعتقد ان نسبة نجاح ابو الفتوح كبيرة جدا والرب يختار الصالح



*والله انا حاسس ان انا فى امريكا مش فى مصر .. مناظرات وحسابات واراء تتغير من*
*وقت لاخر .. شئ جميل جدا جدا بجد*
*ولكن لا بد من حراسة الثورة عن طريق *
*الجيش .. فهو الضامن الوحيد حتى لا يستأثر *
*احد بالسلطة ونعود مرة اخرى للحزب الوطنى الاخوانى  متفائل *​​​


----------



## antonius (21 مايو 2012)

*



مع القاعدة في قتل الأميركان في العراق ومع كل من قتل أمريكياً في العراق

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا فرق بينكما اذن!
*


----------



## BITAR (22 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *علي غير الاسلاميين ان يتحدوا .... وإلا سيبيد الطوفان الجاهلى البقية المتبقية من مصر *


*نتمنى الاتحاااااااااااااااد
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 مايو 2012)

يبقي حمدين افضل من موسي


----------

